
Show HN: ShowList – Share Bands You've Seen Live, Discover New Bands - jnasty
http://showlist.io
======
slice-beans
Looks cool. Very similar to a service I built a few years ago:
[https://lanyard.fm](https://lanyard.fm) which has setlist integration and
even generated Spotify playlists of the setlist using live versions of tracks
at one point. If you'd like to chat about any of the problems we faced let me
know.

The site was never monetized, it was a side project between me and a couple of
other guys. We struggled with data until it eventually dried up completely
last year. To remedy that I've been working on a live music version of
musicbrainz.org in my spare time although progress is slow. If anyone is
interested in getting involved in that hit me up

~~~
jnasty
Lanyard looks impressive. I hadn't heard of it until today, but I will take a
look around. I'll drop you a message through the site, would be good to talk.

~~~
slice-beans
Looking forward to it. I'm on twitter @slice_beans or you can find an email
address on [https://slicebeans.com/contact](https://slicebeans.com/contact)

------
icebraining
Nice work. I've registered, though unfortunately I don't attend many concerts.
Just a couple of suggestions:

\- Your dataset seems fairly good (it found a bunch of concerts of a band only
known in my country), but inevitably it'll miss a bunch of amateur and/or
obscure bands. I know this has the danger of muddying your data and ending up
with fifty versions of AC/DC, but if I need to keep track of certain concerts
off-site, it loses much of its appeal.

\- Please, please implement an export feature. Regardless of your intentions
your site will eventually close, and it's not fair to your users if they lose
all their data. A simple CSV with the band/venue/date would suffice.

Good luck!

~~~
iisbum
Thanks for the suggestions, the export feature is something that wasn't on our
roadmap, but is now.

------
mc42
Though this isn't a service I'd personally use, it seems useful.

One suggestion though, as hated as it might be, would be to make a mobile app.
My experience with outings and shows is that you tend to forget stuff like
this when you get home. You drop your bags on the floor and your body into
bed.

Best of luck to you!

~~~
daeken
I'd also love another feature in a mobile app: set lists. I love to look back
on the sets I've enjoyed, and a way to easily track those and associate them
with my favorite concerts would be fantastic. By the time I'm home, I've
forgotten most of the list.

~~~
detaro
Do you know about [http://www.setlist.fm](http://www.setlist.fm)?

~~~
steinsgate
Didn't know of this website. So damn useful!

------
justinlardinois
As others said, more explanation of the functionality on the home page would
be nice, so you don't have to create an account to see what the site can do.
In particular I'm wondering if you pulled in a catalog of past concerts the
user can choose from, or if they have to enter in the date and location
themselves.

Also, nitpicks:

\- The registration page has an "Already have an account? Login" link, but
there's not a link to the registration page on the login page.

\- There's not a link back to home page from either of those pages either.

~~~
iisbum
Sorry we're just finishing up the MVP and the polish isn't quite there yet,
I've added the link you suggested and made the logo a link back to the
homepage.

Temporary fixes until we can make something better for the long term.

------
xzion
Awesome, had been planning to make something like this myself to keep track of
all the gigs I get to. Nice simple UI, does exactly what I want it to. Keep it
up!

Edit: Ok, two minor annoyances. Firstly, if gig details aren't found or listed
for an artist, I can't manually enter the date/venue myself. Secondly, I'd
like to be able to click the heading on my gig list to sort it by date/artist.
Also getting errors pretty much every time I add a new artist, presumably just
from overload.

~~~
iisbum
Thanks for giving the site a try.

As Jonny mentioned this is very much an MVP which we just finished yesterday.
We do have plans to allow you manually add event details if we don't have them
in the database.

Sorting of the show list is also something we have on the roadmap.

Sorry about the errors, yeah we're hitting the API limits pretty hard.

------
danfo
Great experience all up (besides a few understandable timeouts fetching
Date/Venue data today). Good focus and execution, I hope you reach the success
you're after!

Couple of personal thoughts:

\- When I've seen the same band a few times, it would be cool to choose cover
photo (album art of their current album at the time? The song preview could
also be their most popular song at the time?)

\- Most of my concerts are in my hometown, where most of my friends are from.
I'd love to feature the venue name on my showlist (In Brisbane, Australia <3:
The Tivoli, Riverstage, The Triffid :D hehe)

\- Integration with Songkick?

\- I like the manual sorting, my natural preference seems to be oldest to
newest, but with repeated bands grouped. I wonder if this is possibly a
pattern of others too, and because having an awesome showlist to share is
close to your product's core/focus it could be worth designing for this?

Awesome work!

[https://showlist.io/@danfo](https://showlist.io/@danfo)

~~~
jeeceebees
Another integration I'd like to see is with Facebook events. Really the only
reason I have a Facebook account is to keep track of concerts I'm going to.
All the info and tickets are in the same place and I can follow certain events
/ groups and get notifications when new concerts pop up. If the events I'm
"going" to could automatically be added to my Showlist I'd be completely sold!

Also I've noticed that this is geared toward there being 1 artist/band at each
show. This might be different for different genres, but here in NL the Drum &
Bass scene has like 5-6 names playing at each event so it is a bit tedious to
have to enter each one manually. Again I think Facebook event integration
would be a great solution to this issue because the official events have all
the information about the concert if you can manage to recognize the relevant
information in each post.

I think Facebook probably has the most complete summary of events across all
genres if you can find a way to parse out the non-concert related events. This
is probably pretty hard to implement well, but might work out with a smart
enough spider crawling Facebook.

[https://showlist.io/@JeeCeeBees](https://showlist.io/@JeeCeeBees) :)

~~~
jnasty
Facebook Events is a damn good idea. I am going to be looking into this and
see if it is at all possible to do. Thanks for the feedback.

[https://showlist.io/@jonny](https://showlist.io/@jonny) ;-)

------
JacksonGariety
Made this "top 100" album chart generator last December and it took off on
4chan earlier this year:

[https://www.neverendingchartrendering.org/](https://www.neverendingchartrendering.org/)

~~~
icebraining
That deserves its own Show HN post. I'd upvote it!

~~~
jnasty
I would too!

------
aadri
Good times remembering every concert I've attended (or trying)! Hope you'll
get the UX smoother with time.

I wonder where the shows database come from?

Good luck!

~~~
jnasty
We will definitely improve the UX -- just went live yesterday, so bear with
us.

------
mgkimsal
Couple of points/ideas (some mentioned by others)

* Social auth * Export * Sorting shows by date, location, acts * "I was there" \- finding other users by what shows they were at (exact shows or nearby via geo or date, which are usually near each other) * Larger data mgt via something like handsontable

Nice idea - good job so far!

~~~
jnasty
Thanks for the points/ideas.

The 'I was there' idea is one that I really like. And yes, discoverability by
what shows other users were at is a feature we are working towards.

Thanks again.

------
IvyMike
Neat. I currently use setlist.fm's "I was there" feature for this; an import
feature could be cool.

~~~
jnasty
This is a great idea. We will get on this.

------
steinsgate
I just registered as @darkvibration and put in all the concerts I have been
to. Is this a purely personal journal kind of thing or have you been thinking
of adding some social feature to it as well?

I would love to know your vision/plan with the site.

~~~
jnasty
Thanks for registering and adding your list -- I'm kind of jealous that you've
seen David Gilmour!

Since we just launched 24 hours ago, it is currently a personal journal that
you can organize and share with friends on Facebook and Twitter.

The vision is social and discoverability. We will enable you to follow other
users that like similar bands to you, and see everyone that has been to the
same shows as you. This will help you discover new bands and find shows in
your geo area.

~~~
steinsgate
I am a big fan of Floyd and his solo stuff. He is not very difficult to see
these days, he has been touring non stop for an year now. Maybe you can still
catch him.

I was wondering if the show discovery space is crowded because of Songkick
(which I already use), Bandsintown etc. What is your thought on that? On the
other hand, Songkick at least has little to no social aspect, which kinda
sucks.

------
oilytheotter
I really like this. My wife keeps a list of shows we've been to in a Google
Sheet and I try to post a picture from each show on Facebook, so I think we
would definitely use this. Right off the bat, I'd like to be able to add
multiple shows for a single artist at the same time. I'd also like to add
multiple artists for a single show. You might already have these things in
your roadmap, but it's making data entry take longer than it should for me.
I'll keep my eye on the site to see where it goes.

------
cdibona
I don't get why this isn't part of MusicBrainz bootlegs, or is this just a
view on it?

[https://musicbrainz.org/doc/Style/Specific_types_of_releases...](https://musicbrainz.org/doc/Style/Specific_types_of_releases/Live_bootlegs)

~~~
exogen
Bootlegs are specifically "releases" that fans record, whereas this site is
just for marking your attendance, not providing your recording of it. The more
relevant MusicBrainz entity would be an Event:
[https://musicbrainz.org/doc/Event](https://musicbrainz.org/doc/Event) – which
even has a setlist attribute (a feature that was suggested elsewhere in this
thread).

------
wineisfine
Nice, good idea, this has potential.

Some feedback:

I like the logo.

Would get rid of the dull grey background, make it closer to white. And change
the bands of the first screenshot to something a bit more accessible then the
Dead Milkmen, so it doesn't look too niche for a broader audience. As that
first screenshot is their first impression.

------
choward
Please show something useful: screenshots, a list of features, something. I
have no idea what your web site does. The only actionable thing for me to do
is register and give you my email address. Yeah right.

~~~
joshdotsmith
You can give critical feedback without being so dismissive. For example:

> Please show something useful; maybe screenshots or a list of features. Right
> now I'm not sure what your web site does. The only actionable thing for me
> to do is register and give you my email address, but I'm not likely to do
> that without more information.

Do you see the difference in tone, empathy, and guidance here? If I were to
show off my work to this community, I would hope for a little bit of that kind
of consideration.

~~~
jnasty
Thanks, Josh. I appreciate you saying this.

------
chrishn
Laravel, nice. :)

~~~
jnasty
We think so too. ;-)

------
evolve2k
I'm in Australia, does it include a local Aussie dataset or is it possible to
add bands ourselves?

~~~
danfo
I'm in Australia too, seems to have an awesome dataset. Back to the first The
Living End concert my brother took me to when I was in primary school.

A few obscure bands were missing (especially if they no longer exist: Rookie,
Fatis Valour, Holland, ...), but I'm honestly not surprised. Not possible to
add bands ourselves yet

------
preya2k
Finally! I've waited for something like this forever! Thank you!

~~~
jnasty
Awesome, I hope you dig it.

------
orjan
Nice. Just a heads-up, Bandsinstown[0] are probably not going to like your
logo.

[0][http://news.bandsintown.com/home](http://news.bandsintown.com/home)

------
swrj
Any option to delete your account?

------
vemv
No facebook login, seriously?

Implementing it should take about 2h using modern libraries and frameworks.

~~~
jnasty
Seriously. Everything takes about 2h, so choices have to be made in order to
launch. It's coming. ;-)

